# Advise needed on buying 200sx 2.0 touring



## EOD (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi, 
i've been looking now for awhile at possibly buying a 96-98 200sx 2.0 touring

What would be the things to look out for when looking at one etc.. good points bad points ?
Running costs, mpg? as i know from other cars servicing can be abit expensive with turbo. 
Is there any particular model i should look out for?
i current have 98 prelude 2.0i (non vtec) and I’m finding it very boring  
Is there a Nissan uk/ireland forum?

Any advise good or bad welcome

thanks :cheers:

edit: is the UK model different to one in the states ? pic below


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

EOD said:


> Hi,
> i've been looking now for awhile at possibly buying a 96-98 200sx 2.0 touring
> 
> What would be the things to look out for when looking at one etc.. good points bad points ?
> ...


That my friend is no 200sx. It is a 240sx or Sylvia one of the other. Cant tell whether its a sr20 or ka24 i dont know. But what i do know is it would be better than that lil honda.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea thats a 240 here in the us....over by u it mayb a 200sx...fuck nething is better then a honda..id rather push a nissan then drive a honduh :fluffy:


----------



## EOD (Jul 7, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea thats a 240 here in the us....over by u it mayb a 200sx...fuck nething is better then a honda..id rather push a nissan then drive a honduh :fluffy:



Yeah over here its a 200sx 2.0 turbo touring its called. 190 bhp - 200 bhp

thanks thats why i'm checking out a 200sx to change
:cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20det?


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea thats a 240 here in the us....over by u it mayb a 200sx...fuck nething is better then a honda..id rather push a nissan then drive a honduh :fluffy:


you're telling me that a damn civic can take a 240sx? ha! why would you even be on this forum if you're so anti nissan? :thumbdwn:


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

iceman said:


> you're telling me that a damn civic can take a 240sx? ha! why would you even be on this forum if you're so anti nissan? :thumbdwn:



crap, misread the thing, sorry man :thumbup: i read nething as "nothing"


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

EOD said:


> Yeah over here its a 200sx 2.0 turbo touring its called. 190 bhp - 200 bhp
> 
> thanks thats why i'm checking out a 200sx to change
> :cheers:


Cant be a 200 over there...they have different names. A 200sx here is called a lucino over seas (Someone help here). Any ways pop the hood see what it has inside. It sounds like it might be sr20 rwd. Maybe even sr20det. If so go for the nissan you will make your honda look like crap.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> Cant be a 200 over there...they have different names. A 200sx here is called a lucino over seas (Someone help here). Any ways pop the hood see what it has inside. It sounds like it might be sr20 rwd. Maybe even sr20det. If so go for the nissan you will make your honda look like crap.


go back to your 200sx section. in england and in australia s13/s14/s15 chassis cars had the ca18det and the sr20det motor.. something US did not get. we got the ka24(d)e, hence the name 240sx. in england, they are called 200sx.
where the hell did all these fukking noobs come from?? 

EOD, from what i can tell from the pix, that is a GREAT find. most likely, the engine will be a sr20det.. i would check just incase. i see 5lugs which could also mean that you have a VLSD. if there's a sr20det under the hood with good mileage, for the right price, i would DEFINATELy go for it.. you RARELY see s14's clean as that in the US


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

> where the hell did all these fukking noobs come from??


i was wondering the same thing. i don't even own a 240/silvia and knew that.



> Cant be a 200 over there...they have different names. A 200sx here is called a lucino over seas (Someone help here).


 
don't attribute to bad info guys. if you don't know don't answer
/end rant


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> Cant be a 200 over there...they have different names. A 200sx here is called a lucino over seas (Someone help here). Any ways pop the hood see what it has inside. It sounds like it might be sr20 rwd. Maybe even sr20det. If so go for the nissan you will make your honda look like crap.


Bloody noobs. Its a series 2 200sx (s14a). Accept it and move on.

EOD: Fantastic car - get one and you wont be dissappointed. For info, workshop and tuning stuff check out SilviaWA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

did you assholes happen to notice he asked for a UK/Ireland forum? hey! common sense tells me he lives over there! woohoo! go me! over there that car would be known as the 200sx. then he goes on to state that it is a 2.0 touring edition. think about it. 2.0 touring edition = 2.0l = SR20. he also mentions working with a turbo, meaning SR20DET. wow! dumbass noobs.


----------



## EOD (Jul 7, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> did you assholes happen to notice he asked for a UK/Ireland forum? hey! common sense tells me he lives over there! woohoo! go me! over there that car would be known as the 200sx. then he goes on to state that it is a 2.0 touring edition. think about it. 2.0 touring edition = 2.0l = SR20. he also mentions working with a turbo, meaning SR20DET. wow! dumbass noobs.


93blackSER :cheers: 

THANKS, yeah your rite i'm from the UK (Northern Ireland), best reply yet... to the rest sorry for not being so up! on the american models, i came on here thinking you would all have the Info i was looking for.

as i can see Honda is a bad word in here, BUT just an example Honda have models over here which are different spec, name etc in the states.


thanks for the replys 
edit: my first post i mention: all replys good or bad are welcome :thumbdwn:


----------



## EOD (Jul 7, 2004)

thanks to the rest that know what i'm chatting about :thumbup: 

yeah the one i'm looking at has 65,000 miles and with petrol/gas prices going up the 'bigger' car prices are going down as there harder to run.. so i'l keep u lot posted 


thanks


----------



## EOD (Jul 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> SilviaWA


thanks for the link


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

To : 93BlackSER, Joel , XT_out , vsp3c

Alright you dick riders, Yall can all suck a fat one. Did you not see the SOMEONE HELP HERE. And the fact that i said it could be a sr20det or were you to busy holding each others dicks! Find something better to do with your time rather than staying on a computer 24/7. Besides i had some shit right was just waiting on someone to correct it, not come on here and say stupid noob. Did you forget you were one of them too at one time. Oh yeah XT_Out i seen some of the stupid shit you did so put your foot in your mouth.

Peace! :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> To : 93BlackSER, Joel , XT_out , vsp3c
> 
> Alright you dick riders, Yall can all suck a fat one. Did you not see the SOMEONE HELP HERE. And the fact that i said it could be a sr20det or were you to busy holding each others dicks! Find something better to do with your time rather than staying on a computer 24/7. Besides i had some shit right was just waiting on someone to correct it, not come on here and say stupid noob. Did you forget you were one of them too at one time. Oh yeah XT_Out i seen some of the stupid shit you did so put your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Peace! :loser:


do u know who ur fukking with?? i'd stop before u piss us off



200sx98fl said:


> That my friend is no 200sx. It is a 240sx or Sylvia one of the other


i don't know about you but it sounds like you're pretty confident that's is a "sylvia" ( "sylvia" is how all the nubs spell it. correct spelling is Silvia, get it right ) or a 240sx. don't give out wrong info and confuse more ppl..plus, there's no need to show us your stupidity.

flaming is against forum rules and i'm sure there will be a lot if this thread goes on. if you would like, send me or the others a pm. we would rather discuss this issue using pm.


----------

